# The Guards of Thorgir 2 (Recruitment)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

It’s been two hundred years since the death of their beloved Lord Thorgir, but the honorable Wolf Guard had learnt to accept what happened during the Tyranid invasion years back. The Wolf Guard and Vold had managed to find a PDF craft within the demented city, with which they used to flee the planet. Only days later, the Inquisition condemned the place to Exterminatus, killing both Tyranid and Chaos forces alike.

A new Wolf Lord was elected one year later, gentle yet fierce, and his name was Vold. He was next in line to achieve the honor of becoming the Revered Wolf Lord of the Company, as was detailed in Thorgir’s will. Vold’s Great Company began to grow, as new recruits had been admitted into the ranks of Space Wolves, and, although in their infancy, the new marines would soon become fearsome and loyal, as Thorgir’s Great Company was before their downfall. Lord Vold had taken an oath of revenge on the enemies of the Imperium, and would not rest until the day he died.

The Guards of Thorgir 2

Due to the success of the first Guards of Thorgir RP, and the failure of the Squats Vs Peeps RP (what’s wrong with space dwarves fighting sugar-coated marshmallows!!?? :laugh I’ve decided to make a sequel!

Rules:
1) God-Modding is allowed to a certain extent, but only to converse with other characters.
2) ONE post per update.
3) We need a minimum of five players.
4) Both old players and new players may join.


Wargear:

Left-handed weapon: Power Weapon, Wolf Claw, Power Fist

Right-handed weapon: Wolf Claw, Stormbolter, Bolt Pistol, Plasma Pistol, Storm Shield

Double-handed weapon: Thunder Hammer, Frost Weapon, Heavy Flamer, Assault Cannon

Armor: Power Armor or Terminator Armor.


Profile:
***********************
Name:
Personality:
History (optional):
Left-handed weapon and right-handed weapon:
*OR*
Double-handed weapon:
Armor:
Other: (Must contact me first if you want any special Wargear)
***********************
(Note that all previous players do not need to re-post their history or personality. You may choose to change your Wargear this time around, if you want)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, given that I killed my char in the last one, I`ll have a new guy up in a day or two. 


Also, Squats vs Peeps was too ridiculous, even for me. Sorry.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* Olric Tonison - Called _'The Hammer'_
*Double Handed Weapon:* Thunder Hammer
*Armour:* Power Armour, Mark VII
*History:* After the events in _The Guards of Thorgir_, Tonison adopted a new weapon, a Thunder Hammer - to replace his old _Fellblade_ and Plasma Pistol which were damaged in the explosion when he tried to blow up Thorgir with a grenade. His many exploits since the events in _The Guards of Thorgir_ have earned him the title of _'The Hammer'_, mainly due to his weapon that he has wielded into almost every single fight.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Loki Steelarm

Personality: Loki is a large, powerful warrior, how he is stupid... he can be resembled to an orc in some ways but is extremely loyal. he will do exactly what Lord Thorgir says and is happy to carry out whatever grusome task he is set. Loki can be easily tricked but then he will get angry and this usually results in the destruction of everything within reach. Loki is the biggest of the squad and his terminator armour only makes him look bigger, he will do anything to please Lord Thorgir.

History: Loki can only remember certain parts of his life, and most of it is waking up in the morning with a hangover. On fenris, Loki was the biggest of his tribe and seeking glory he would fight the strongest foe and then celebrate by getting himself drunk on the biggest barrel of beer around. Some warriors have been known to run away when they saw the size of him.

Loki's tribe was destroyed in a great battle and even though he managed to kill most of the enemy very few survived. The survivors, all warriors, then joined the space wolves chapter and over time the group has got smaller until only Loki remained. most died in long wars against traditors, xenos and the horrors of the galaxy, but he survived and is now under the service of Lord Thorgir (RIP). whom he admires.

Ever since the death of Thorgir (and more notibly the loss of his beer) things have gone quite well for Loki, he is greatly honoured within the chapter and in turn made plenty of new enemies. However, about 200 years ago a daemonic herald swore to kill him minutes before the death of Lord Thorgir.

Armour: Terminator armour

Double-handed weapon: Thunder hammer, the very same one as last time!

Other: Loki now carries a few melta bombs, or as he calls them 'melta-boomers'


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Ragnar Olafson - 'The Sky Wolf'

Appearance: Ragnar's face is scarred and there are deep lines in his forehead that you would expect from a Wolf much older than him. He seems to have aged hugely since the death of Thorgir though he still retains his old skill and speed. His armour is scarred and battered with a few new pieces gleaming. He now has a bionic eye but the other has lost none of it's icy blue fury. He has his new power sword scabbarded at his hip and his storm bolter fixed to the side of his jump pack. He carries a pristine new Wolf head shaped helmet on his belt but he rarely wears it, prefering to leave his head bear to the elements. 

Personality: Ragnar is a fiercley loyal member of the wolf guard. If his Wolf Lord ordered him to jump off a cliff then he would do so, grinning. Often regarded as a bit of a loose cannon, some of Ragnar's actions have granted him both fame and infamy in equal measure. These ideas are not the half plans of some crazed beserker but the thoughts of a cool and clear headed warrior who believes in thinking outside the line of duty and tradition. Since the Death of Lord Thorgir he has become ever more withdrawn, his old self only surfacing in the heat of battle and even then he is ever more likely to scum to the curse of the wulfen.

History: Ragnar has long been infamous for his casual disregard for tradition. Even when he was still a mere tribesman he would do anything to become victorious in battles, he was once challenged to a duel and turned it down, this was considered an act of cowardice but was actually a clever move to make for while ghe enemy was screaming abuse at him a small party of warriors attacked his force from behind and the foe were massacred. 

He 'died' at the end of a mighty battle between his tribe and one of their worst foes. Ragnar had led a charge into the enemy ranks. He laid about with spear and axe and at least ten of the foe died by his hand. However he took a spear thrust to the chest but, even in death he took his killer's life. He hurled his spear into the man's chest before snarling one last time and collapsing to the ground, into a spreading pool of his own blood. He was brought back by one of the wolf priest and taken by thunderhawk to one of the training camps of the Space Wolves.

As an aspirant Ragnar was cast out into the wilderness alongside his fellows to fight the curse of the wulfen alone. He was the first to return to the fang out of his pack, for he had managed to defeat the wulfen inside him fairly quickly. As a blood claw in Wolf Lord Thorgir's great company Ragnar was soon assigned to the skyclaw assault packs due to his 'misunderstanding' of how focused space wolves were about tradition. He swiftly became leader of his pack through acts of cunning and brute force.

After around 10 completed missions he was inducted into the grey hunters but he still relished flight. Due to this he preffered to leap into combat for he enjoyed the feeling of nothing but air beneath his feet. It was after a particularly courageous leap from a low flying thunderhawk gunship into the path of a charging group of three bloodletters that would have killed the wolf lord given the chance and emerging victorious that he was elevated into the Wolf guard.

He used his new position to gain the use of a jump pack once more. He has lost count of the campaigns he has partaken in. He was a member of the Wolf Guard when Wolf Lord Thorgir fell and the experience has scarred him deeply. He changed utterly, losing much of his normal ardour and fury although he has become more liable to be taken over by the wulfen and has spent many long hours in the company of the Wolf Priests and many more in solitude fighting with the beast inside him. He now also has the hatred of a Herald of Khorne to contend with. He has replaced his old Wolf Claws with a power sword and storm bolter following the escape from the planet where Thorgir died where they were smashed by the talon of a carnifex.

Ragnar, along with the other survivors of the war that claimed Lord Thorgir, has become a bit of a legend within the Chapter. He has heard rumours among the blood claws that he and the other members of the Wolf Guard have been chosen by the Emperor to fufil a special duty. Whether he aknowledges them or not he gives no sign...

Armour: Power armour

Left Hand weapon: Power sword

Right Hand weapon: Storm bolter

Other: Skyclaw jump pack

Ragnar is back in the fight! :victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to point these out:

-Should a wolf lord fall, one of the wolf guard would become the next wolf lord of the company. More than likely, this would be the leader of the wolf guard, who is literally the second in command of the company. (The wolf guard, after being the guard of the wolf lord, are the major elements of his war council and advisers alongside a rune and wolf priest, and any wolf scouts with the company.) 

So why has the wolf lord chosen to dishonour his own wolf guard by passing on the mantle and honour to someone else completely? (What has this wolf brother done for the company/chapter to bypass other heroes of the chapter like that?)

-Why has it taken a century and a half for a new wolf lord to be chosen? You'd think the Space Wolves of all chapter would not sit around, heads up their asses, for so long.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

*Profile:
************************
*Name:* Hektor Rex
*Personality:* Dark & Brooding, Quiet
*History (optional):* After Hektors Blood Claw pack was wiped out by a horde of Genestealers during a boarding action on the Space Hulk 'Fell Star', Hektor was moved into the Wolf Scouts of Lord Volds Great Company. There he served for decades at the forefront of the Great Companies operations, excelling in his role to the point where he inherited his own pack of Wolf Scouts and lead them on many dangerous missions often behind enemy lines.

He gained Lord Volds attention during the liberation of Granvald IV from the Green Skins. He lead his scouts into the siege camp of Warboss Threk Skullsplitter without being detected, once inside whilst the bulk of the camp were sleeping his pack silently killed all the sentries and patrols before butchering a score of orks as they slept. As Hektor crept into the pavillion of Threk Skullsplitter himself with his long hunting dagger drawn, Threk awoke and charged Hektor with his axe. Within seconds Threk was on the floor trying to stop his insides from spilling out, Hektor finished him off and took his head. At dawn the rest of the encampment awoke to a dead warboss and scores of slain kin - the bodies being the only sign that the Wolves had been there in the night. As the collective roar of frustration built up the sky was already filled with the burning entry of the Great Companies Drop Pods, the Wolves had arived.

After the Greenskins were utterly destroyed Lord Vold made summons for Hektor Rex. He knelt before his Wolflord in his dark Carapace armour, his black, wild unkempt hair hanging around his bowed head. Held before him was Threk Skullsplitters severed head. Lord Vold saw the potential in Hektor and the benefit of his less orthodox methods would have to his council. So it was that Hektor was elevated to the ranks of the Wolf Guard, but he still often finds himself leading a pack of Scouts when their mission is of critical importance.


*Left Handed Weapon:* Power Axe
*Right Handed Weapon:* Storm Bolter
*Armor:* Power Armour


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Just wanted to point these out:
> 
> -Should a wolf lord fall, one of the wolf guard would become the next wolf lord of the company. More than likely, this would be the leader of the wolf guard, who is literally the second in command of the company. (The wolf guard, after being the guard of the wolf lord, are the major elements of his war council and advisers alongside a rune and wolf priest, and any wolf scouts with the company.)
> 
> ...


Noted. Vold was the Wolf Guard Battle Leader in the last RP, in charge of defense of the city, so therefore he is next in line for becoming Wolf Lord. 150 years doies sound like a bit much, doesn't it? :wink: One year sounds good enough, because it must've taken a little while to get off the daemon/Tyranid infested planet.


And glad to know the old team's back, along with a new member!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Lupus Ranthos "Fire Wolf"

Personality: Lupus is above all, a loyal member of the chapter and to his brothers. He would throw himself in front of a grenade or a rocket to protect a fellow pack members. Lupus is a calm warrior, his wulfen rarely causing a problem in battle, keeping himself calm. Lupus tends to be ironic and sarcastic when speaking with his brothers out of combat. Lupus is an average height for a marine but bulky, with cords of muscles flowing all over his body. He appears to be larger than most of his brethren, and has icy blue eyes and fiery ginger hair. His body is scarred from conflicts past and his left fist is mechanical. 

History: Lupus remembers little of his life before being elevated to a aspirant of the Space Wolf Chapter. He had been a member of a tribe on the frozen world of Fenris. Lupus tribe was destroyed by an attack from another tribe, and he was left for dead in the frozen wastelands. Lupus was given a chance though, a Space Marine patrol, fresh from a hunt found him, incredibly surviving all the elements until they arrived. Lupus was taken back to the Fang, when he became an aspirant of the chapter.

He passed through training without incident, his superiors noting his calmness in training, though when he was roused to anger it was in a magnificent factor. Soon Lupus joined the members of the chapter as a bloodclaw and soon as a Grey Hunter. It was as a Grey Hunter he fought against the vile orks, losing his left wrist as he duelled with an ork. This was replaced with a mechanical wrist, something which he takes great exception to, believing that it mars his combat abilities and as such took up heavier weaponry. He fought hard in every campaign, even after the death of their Wolf Lord. Lupus was soon elevated to the Wolf Guard under Wolf Lord Vold, here he serves as a heavy weapon expert with the deadly Assault Cannon.

Double Handed weapon: Assault Cannon "Fenris Fire". 

Armor: Terminator armour


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Siegfried Silverstrike

Personality: Siegfried is incredibly fierce but also patient, knowing exactly when to take his moment and doing so swiftly and without mercy. He is as fiercly proud as any Space Wolf and equally as loyal to his packmates. He will never sacrifice a wolf, even if it could be at the expense of the mission, something he has been criticised for.

History: Siegfried is now the last of his original pack. The other surviving member died soon before he ascended to the Wolf Guard. Uhtred Ironfist was a member of the Wolf Guard under Thorgir, but shortly after the death of Thorgir he fell in the escape of the remaining Space Wolves from the planet.

Siegfried was raised to the Wolf Guard in the aftermath of a battle against the forces of Chaos. The Chaos Lord was slaughtering his way through the Companies Blood Claws and Siegfried disobeyed his orders, leaving his position to face the traitor. After a hard fought duel he cast him down, helm split asunder and took his axe for his own. He lead a counter attack by the blood claws that turned the course of the battle and afterwards was gifted with the Chaos Lords power axe, now purified for the service of the Emperor.

Left Handed weapon: Power Axe

Right Handed Weapon: Storm Shield

Armour: Power Armour


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I look forward to playing with all of you, and, as a heads-up, the Action thread should be posted at around 7:00 am tomorrow. For the Allfather, for Russ, yada yada yada...!!!

Also, if there are any people who still wish to join - *now is your chance*...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm afraid, due to only having limited access to the Internet (iPad, which isn't very good for typing long, detailed posts, I may not be able to update until at least late Saturday if not Sunday, my apologies.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'm afraid, due to only having limited access to the Internet (iPad, which isn't very good for typing long, detailed posts, I may not be able to update until at least late Saturday if not Sunday, my apologies.


No problem at all .

How about the rest of you? The RP is over in the update after this one. Two left ...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

How short is this roleplay? Couldnt you make it longer man?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> How short is this roleplay? Couldnt you make it longer man?


Yes, but I noticed the RP was starting to lose interest, so I shaved it down a bit.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The last update is up guys... :wink:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know what to put seeing as Everyonr thinks Loki's dead. I spose its about time Loki kicked the bucket, he has been around for too long.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

NOOOOOOOO!!!! Just let me fight Vold and you will magically reappear and smash him into the floor with your hammer.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I spose its about time Loki kicked the bucket, he has been around for too long.


Darn tootin'! j/k. Yeah, just skip this update, but stay tuned for the end!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!! Just let me fight Vold and you will magically reappear and smash him into the floor with your hammer.


yes, it would be quite nice if Loki could tear the place apart with his hammer.


----------

